# Je fais un reset de l'iphone avec identifiant ?



## alexlande (10 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour , je lance un reset de l'iphone 12 sans sauvegarder mon identifiant apple avec les mails et tout mais quand je lance la manipulation et que le téléphone redémarre et que je remet mon identifiant en connexion j'ai les même mails , j'ai l'impression qu'ils ne sait pas entièrement vider 

Quand je vais dans icloud après avoir fait le reset sauvegarde icloud est recocher en oui ?

Merci à vous


----------



## alexlande (10 Juillet 2021)

Voilà pour quoi j'ai envie de faire le reset de l'iphone j'ai toujours le point d'exclamation en rouge dans les texto en rouge qui ne s'enlève pas , comment faire pour le supprimer de l'iphone ce soucie ? Merci à vous


----------

